# in love w/ the black calvis



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS (Mar 15, 2008)

here are some shots of my black calvis.

i think he's especially cool on account he has a perfect heart on his cheek! where 2 black stripes are supposed to be.

i also have a birthmark on my cheek( a heart shape) we both have them on our right cheek!
enjoy the pics!

right side with heart shape mark:









































































left side/ normal marking


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

awesome, love calvus'!


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Wow! How often does that happen? Nice calvus. Congrats!


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

wow cool heat very cool :fish:


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

LoVe HiM!


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

Wow, that is sweet! How big is that guy?


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS (Mar 15, 2008)

> CichlidAndrew WROTE:
> How big is that guy?


surprisingly he is only about 1 inch.

the heart was not originally there when i got him (paid only $20.00) at about 1/3 of an inch big or at least it was to small to notice. i just noticed this when i was having a photo shoot with the fishies! and thought wow! how cool is that! gotta show him off now!! so i focused all my shots on him. 
now i need a better camera! lol 

and thanks for all the wonderful comments from everyone!


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

nice heart lol


----------



## thinking_fish (Aug 13, 2007)

awe he is so cute


----------

